# Conti Town & Country or Country Plus. 29er/700c



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm in the process of building up my Salsa Fargo for commuting and some bike touring. I initially plan on using some "slick" tires such as the Continental Town & Country or Country Plus. Ideally in a 700x40 (+/- a few mm). 
Anyone have a preference between the two? What other alternatives should I consider? I know the schwalbe marathon series are also very popular with people.

Feel free to fire away with suggestions and comments.

Thanks,
-Pete


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

I ran 26" T&Cs on a commuter for four years without a flat- going into downtown Boston. They were a little heavy, but indestructible, and fairly good in 2-3" of snow as well.


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

I really like the Continental Top Contact folding tires 700c X 37-mm, but they're awfully expensive if you're on a tight budget.


----------



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

I've used 26" T&Cs and like them pavement. 

I don't know if they make 'em in 700c but you may also consider Conti Traffic tires. They have a bit of a tread but roll nice and smooth. I've been commuting on them for 2 or 3 years now and like them because they are nice on pavement but can handle some dirt too. 

The T&Cs, not so much when it's wet.


----------

